# FISH SUCCESS!!!!!!!



## Greg Rempe (Jan 16, 2005)

After almost 3hrs in the smoker, I took the fish out and delivered them to the Outlaws!

My father in law said "Greg, this is the best fish I have ever tasted...it is perfect!!".  My mother-in-law said the same also pointing out that there would be no need for adjustment for the next fish cook!!

Thanks for the help!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm telling Chris A, you said his recipe sucked!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 16, 2005)

Be careful Greg. It sounds like they are setting you up....it actually sounds like they are cutting you out of the will!   :smt102


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 16, 2005)

So you ended up taking em out to dinner then? WM


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 16, 2005)

Good job, El Presidente


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks for the kudos Bruce...I don't appreciate the BS from you other A-Holes!!  It was a big deal to me!  

WAAAAH   WAAAAAAH WAAAAAAH


----------



## Finney (Jan 17, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Thanks for the kudos Bruce...I don't appreciate the BS from you other A-Holes!!  It was a big deal to me!
> 
> WAAAAH   WAAAAAAH WAAAAAAH



What a 'High Maintenance' woman you've turned out to be. :smt061 
No... that skirt doesn't make you ass look big.  :smt046 


Oops! fftop:


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah Greg, they got tampons on sale 100 for $5.00 at Sams Club. ;-)  ;-) WM


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 17, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Yeah Greg, they got tampons on sale 100 for $5.00 at Sams Club. ;-)  ;-) WM



Hey does Woody here sound a little like Dougy D.?? :-D


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 18, 2005)

I just did a tampon post on the texasbbqrub.com site too. Do you think I'm becoming obsessed?


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 19, 2005)

No, but you're a carrier!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, stay away from Clarke Ave in the downtown Motown area tomorrow then or you may catch it. I've got to come up on busyness! ;-) Woodrow


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 17, 2005)

Fish is my next project....where are the details?  Type of fish, wood, any special techniques?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 17, 2005)

Fish was lake Erie Salmon and Steelhead.  I used applewood for smoke.  I basically used the recipe on the TVWB for appatizer salmon.  Brined it for I think and hour or so and then put some fresh black pepper and salt on it.  Let it cook at 220 for about 2hrs and it was done!

Again, I'm no fish eater but my in-laws love it.  My father-in-law siad it was some of the best he's ever had!  If you like fish, it is a good way to prepare it.


----------



## jminion1 (Feb 17, 2005)

Capt
Try this if you want PNW salmon

Jim Minion was kind enough to share the "Official Cardogs BBQ Salmon" recipe with TVWB, and I've posted it below in its entirety.

Dry Rub 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1 cup light brown sugar, packed
1 cup non-iodized table salt
3 TBSP granulated garlic powder
3 TBSP granulated onion  1 TBSP dried dill weed
1 TBSP dried savory
2 tsp dried tarragon 
Mix all ingredients thoroughly. Turbinado sugar may be substituted for brown sugar. To substitute garlic salt and onion salt, reduce table salt to 1/2 cup and double garlic salt and onion salt to 6 TBSP. 

Finishing Rub 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1/4 cup light brown sugar, packed
1 TBSP granulated garlic powder
1 TBSP granulated onion  1 tsp dried savory
1 tsp dried tarragon 
Mix all ingredients thoroughly. Turbinado sugar may be substituted for brown sugar.  

Buy a fresh, 3-pound salmon fillet, preferably Sockeye or King. Remove the pin bones using tweezers or needle nose pliers. Do not remove the skin. Place skin-side down in a glass or stainless steel pan.

Pack the dry rub on the flesh side of the fillet, approximately 1/4" thick. Let the fillet rest in the refrigerator for 2 to 3 hours (the longer you leave the rub on, the stronger the salt flavor). Rinse the fillet in cool, clean water to remove the dry rub, then pat dry. Allow to dry for about 30 minutes, until the flesh becomes tacky.

Heat a barbecue grill to medium to medium-high. Sprinkle finishing rub on the fillet (twice what you would use as if you were heavy salt and peppering). Cook with the lid closed to an internal temp of 140-155°F (your preference) measured in the center of the thickest part of the fillet.

We recommend using wood to produce smoke while cooking. On a charcoal grill, just sprinkle a few wood chips on the coals. On a gas grill, place wood chips in a pouch made of aluminum foil. Poke holes in the top of the pouch and place it on the hottest spot under the grill. Alder is our wood of choice, but fruitwoods are a wonderful substitute.

You can also smoke it at lower temps of 225-250°F; this allows for more smoke on the fillets.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 17, 2005)

Gotta be honest, and I know where you're from, but salmon isn't my first choice of fish.  It's fine as sushi, but I like to grill white fish or tuna.  Maybe smoking would be better.  But since I'm 7/10th's of a mile from the eastern seaboard, fresh salmon is hard to come by.

Anybody ever smoke grouper? sea bass?  tilapia?


----------

